

New version of Ollybdg, with plugin interface - anigbrowl
http://www.ollydbg.de/

======
checker
The title of this post has the software misspelled. Ollydbg is the proper
name.

------
mdaniel
Between yesterday's news about Download.com and my increasing cynicism, seeing
a badge that says "No spyware, No adware, No viruses" strikes fear into my
heart.

Also, it is helpful to note that it appears to be an alpha release of the 2.01
series, which is even more incentive for me to wait for an official URL.

------
nekitamo
Excellent. Now we gotta recode all the plugins :(

